# Car-Lack68..... very impressed



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Just given the car its mid week clean and decided to use this carlack stuff that ive had sitting around for a while, what can i say i was really pleased with the depth of shine it gave and its so easy to work with, just apply, leave for half an hour and buff off.
i was so impressed i had to take some pics:


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Shyde said:


> Just given the car its mid week clean


What's a "mid week clean"? Seriously, looking good.

Ldn


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice mate but Iv never seen it for sale?

Nice TT not to over the top..

Richard


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

wonder how long it'll last


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

for sale at www.cleanyourcar.co.uk great company, good prices, advice and fast delivery.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Have you put the sealant glaze on top ???? used them both on the Mrs car and was very impressed with the finish and how long it has lasted ,,,, the sealant is not the easiest to use but great results 8) 8) 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well known & much liked product. Previously known as Klasse All-in-one.

I use this and wouldnt use anythin else as a polish & base layer, and can be topped with your choice of sealants/waxes.

IMO, on silver, dont use a carnuba wax. Always use synthetic waxes/sealants on silver as you'll get an incredible finish. Carnubas give a warm wettish look but they mute the metallic fleck a bit and dont give as good a result


----------

